
Galaxy Note 8 and Dex – one month later: I almost ditched my PC - rippsu
https://www.slashgear.com/galaxy-note-8-and-dex-one-month-later-i-almost-ditched-my-pc-27505741/
======
wslh
I think this is the reason Microsoft can wait a few years before attacking the
mobile phone market again. The new mobile phones will support an average
desktop user experience. Not saying that Microsoft will execute this well but
the Surface was a success.

